# Trt austin texas clinics?



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Looking for more TRT clinics in Austin Texas. If anybody knows of one please let me know. Always looking for a good script.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 18, 2013)

Yelp it brutha..  Or word search the web " testosterone therapy clinic Austin Texas "


----------



## Big-John (Oct 18, 2013)

I've looked and looked and never had any luck finding one around me.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.testosteronetherapy.org/testosterone-therapy-doctors-clinics-in-austin-texas.php


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 18, 2013)

And that was just a quick search I know you're looking for one without the hassles but it just takes you making an appointment and I highly advise getting your blood done through one of the internet places it'll save u money in the long run. You still have to go in and get it drawn but its sent off and will save you hundreds.
P


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Phoe2006 said:


> And that was just a quick search I know you're looking for one without the hassles but it just takes you making an appointment and I highly advise getting your blood done through one of the internet places it'll save u money in the long run. You still have to go in and get it drawn but its sent off and will save you hundreds.
> P



Do you have a link for an internet Bloodwork place that is good? Thanks for your help bro


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 18, 2013)

Not off hand it was on pm a while back I'll try to find it for you


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.lef.org/Vitamins-Supplements/Blood-Tests/Blood-Tests.htm


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 18, 2013)

There's just one that I found over there maybe someone else could help you out a little and tell you who they use


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 19, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Looking for more TRT clinics in Austin Texas. If anybody knows of one please let me know. Always looking for a good script.



Some open minded family practice doctors will prescribe TRT these days in some areas of the world.


----------



## Big-John (Oct 19, 2013)

The closest city to me is Charleston, WV and I don't think there is any.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 19, 2013)

Big-John said:


> The closest city to me is Charleston, WV and I don't think there is any.



Did the state of Texas move?   Thats not a road trip that's a long ass journey so I'd just get from a sponsor.lol
Just word search "online blood lab Texas for pete sakes ! "'
Chewy u gotta quit the 420..
U too big John .. Lol Kdn guys ..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Did the state of Texas move?   Thats not a road trip that's a long ass journey so I'd just get from a sponsor.lol
> Just word search "online blood lab Texas for pete sakes ! "'
> Chewy u gotta quit the 420..
> U too big John .. Lol Kdn guys ..



Its the combo of Valium , hydrocodone and weed that gets me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't ask me to drive you also chewy.. Lol . Here's for online blood lab.. You would choose "hormone panel" lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 19, 2013)

Heres the guy you want chewy!!! And get this guys his names Michael Vic without a tan and pitbulls..


Testosterone Replacement Therapy (HRT) in Austin, TX at VIK Medical - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 19, 2013)

Now when u get some Trt therapy dont forget the guidance and handholding today leading u the way. Let us know if u go to dr vic..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 19, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> Some open minded family practice doctors will prescribe TRT these days in some areas of the world.



I got a friend that got on 200mg e2w then changed to a Dr. that got me hooked on pain pills years ago and this Dr. put him on 500mg ew.  Haha  yup.....that's not a typo. 500mg per week.  he's not a "gear head" but LOVES his test. Lol


----------



## Big-John (Oct 19, 2013)

I wish that guy was close to me! Just walk in!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Heres the guy you want chewy!!! And get this guys his names Michael Vic without a tan and pitbulls..



Thanks bro


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 20, 2013)

Chewy are you going there? Keep us posted how loose he is on 10mls.  Thks bro... welcome also..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Chewy are you going there? Keep us posted how loose he is on 10mls.  Thks bro... welcome also..



Found a guy in Austin named Dr.Punjabi off jollyville and duval....he prescribes 10 ml loosely. I haven't tried the other guy yet but I can tell you that's with insurance this doctor is only $50 to visit without insurance is $100 cash


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 30, 2013)

Smoking pot is fun


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 30, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> Some open minded family practice doctors will prescribe TRT these days in some areas of the world.



Agreed with Alin here....

Probably your best and least expensive bet is to try a family doctor and go in with blood work report in hand.  If you have a doctor you have been using, that is even better.  I have never used a trt clinic, and my family doc had me scripted for 200mg paddock test cyp a week.


----------



## GBMax (Oct 30, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Do you have a link for an internet Bloodwork place that is good? Thanks for your help bro



Look up Clint Darden's bloodwork site, it's legit and seemed reliable and easy. YouTube Clint Darden bloodwork clinic online or something to that effect and you will find it within minutes.

GBMax


----------

